# 1000 posts by Christmas 2011



## humourless

I believe in setting realistic achievable goals for myself.


----------



## humourless

That's good Humourless. Since you're on this forum every day...quite realistic.


----------



## humourless

And you mostly only do short, side-splitting posts too.


----------



## humourless

The self-talk addiction should help too.


----------



## humourless

In fact I think 2000 would be quite achievable.


----------



## humourless

I'd just like to say Humourless, on behalf of all SAS members that we value your contribution here.


----------



## humourless

Thanks . I'm overwhelmed.


----------



## humourless

Do I spot a tear in your eye?


----------



## Double Indemnity

Lol.


----------



## Lisa

Be careful. You might get done for spamming.


----------



## Addler

:clap


----------



## EmptyRoom




----------



## humourless

Lisa said:


> Be careful. You might get done for spamming.


No spam thank you Ma'm.

You're right. Maybe it will get transferred to triumphs at least.


----------



## robtyl

Great goal! :clap

Of all the things you can do to try to overcome SA, this has got to be right up there with... locking yourself away in your room, far away from human contact. And don't let the naysayers get you down by saying it's the same thing! Not at all! Posting on an internet forum _to real people_ can be very therapeutic!

Ten posts a day on average for the next fifty-odd days? Do you not have a job? Or school? _Or anything better to do with your time?_ Like stepping outside and getting some sunshine (when it's there) or feeling the wind on your face?

I thought this was a place for people to try to overcome their SA and not wallow in it - perhaps I'm wrong. You must be one of the special few (or many, for that matter) here that takes pride in having SA and have turned it into some sort of virtue.

Equal to the equal and unequal to the unequal and all that, I guess.

Good luck to you 

x


----------



## humourless

robtyl said:


> Great goal! :clap
> 
> Of all the things you can do to try to overcome SA, this has got to be right up there with... locking yourself away in your room, far away from human contact. And don't let the naysayers get you down by saying it's the same thing! Not at all! Posting on an internet forum _to real people_ can be very therapeutic!
> 
> Ten posts a day on average for the next fifty-odd days? Do you not have a job? Or school? _Or anything better to do with your time?_ Like stepping outside and getting some sunshine (when it's there) or feeling the wind on your face?
> 
> I thought this was a place for people to try to overcome their SA and not wallow in it - perhaps I'm wrong. You must be one of the special few (or many, for that matter) *here that takes pride in having SA and have turned it into some sort of virtue.*
> 
> Equal to the equal and unequal to the unequal and all that, I guess.
> 
> Good luck to you
> 
> x


Thanks for your support Robtyl. With help from members such as you I can reach the 1000 posts by Chrissy AND overcome my SA......(scrabble aversion)


----------



## Lisa

So how is this going then? 613 is good.


----------



## humourless

good to hear from another fan of mine...

thanks lisa.......I'd have to say I'm defintely on target...and may even afford a well-earned rest from this forum before Christmas...

Do you have anything you wish to achieve by Christmas?


----------



## humourless

Just dropped by to give some encouragement.
You're getting close to that magical 1000, Humourless!


----------



## humourless

Thanks yeah I can see the light at the end of the Harbour Bridge tunnel now
Almost in cruise control...


----------



## humourless

What I like about you is 
you mean what you say
you set goals
and you get busy achieving them
Have you thought of setting any other goals in the near future?


----------



## humourless

Weight loss is a bit too easy.
It's been done before.
Totally unoriginal.
Actually my next project may in fact be age loss.


----------



## humourless

So what's your target?


----------



## humourless

I want to be age 60 by Christmas 2012.


----------



## humourless

Anything is possible with you Humourless!
Good luck!


----------



## humourless

On behalf of all SAS members, I'd like to present you with the Poster of the Year award 2011...for reaching this momentous millstone..sorry milestone.....of 1000 posts by Christmas....

Here you are ...here's your trophy......


----------



## LynnNBoys

You make me laugh!  Though sometimes I'm shaking my head at your craziness, but laughing with you. Really. :teeth


----------



## Tugwahquah




----------



## humourless

Tugwah...how did you do that? thanks anyway...fantastic!


----------



## humourless

LynnNBoys said:


> You make me laugh!  Though sometimes I'm shaking my head at your craziness, but laughing with you. Really. :teeth


Just give me some lattitude for lunacy now and then...it's a form of venting!


----------

